# Will I get faster results from free weights or from machines?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: If all things are equal will I get faster results from free weights or from machines? Answer: Unless you have an injury free weights should always be your choice of exercise for several reasons. Here are a few advantages of free weights: – Using barbells & dumbbells are much more effective in strengthing/developing synergistic [...]

*Read More...*


----------

